# Found My Dream Fiver



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm just a little worried about delamination and the weight....
















Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OH MY


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow! What a beauty! It is amazing what some ingenuity and plywood can do. That is a work of art. (Wouldnt want to be behind it on the road though.)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm surprised it doesn't have the required amount of duct tape visible....









Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I have the Perfect TV for your new 5'er ...........









But you'll need to pick up some tow mirrors


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

LOL


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I do declare, Steve!! That 5er has a purty 6-panel white door on it!! That's mighty upscale!! My TT just has a metal door with a looking glass winder in it!!








Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Steve, all you need is a little duct tape for a cool mod. Tape a 2nd level down there under the nose and you've got yourself a front-loading toy box!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that thar's funny, I don't care what anybody says!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Think it's best used at a seasonal site. Has a bit of tire rot too.

Good one.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now that thar's funny, I don't care what anybody says!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Love It!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You guys crack me up.

LMAO

Thanks
Thor


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Now that thar's funny, I don't care what anybody says!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Love It!!








[/quote]








I love it too









what do you think would Mater look good pulling an Outback?


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Mater would be the perfect tow vehicle for that beaty of a fifth wheel!!!

Brenda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Can you say, "Hillbilly mansion?"

I see lots of these on the way to visit my folks in Northern Arkansas.









Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like there is plenty of room inside.

Lots of Windows too, looks like there might even be some fresh air intakes.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Steve.....if you are going to post a picture of my Outback from the Otter Lake Rally....I wish you would have told me....I would have cleaned it up for you!!!!

Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Can you say, "Hillbilly mansion?"
> 
> I see lots of these on the way to visit my folks in Northern Arkansas.
> 
> ...


Jim (Katrina), don't get offended by the term "hillbilly". I'm sure it was meant in a purely affectionate way!










Darlene

btw, where's the whiskey?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Can you say, "Hillbilly mansion?"
> 
> I see lots of these on the way to visit my folks in Northern Arkansas.
> 
> ...


Jim (Katrina), don't get offended by the term "hillbilly". I'm sure it was meant in a purely affectionate way!










Darlene

btw, where's the whiskey?
[/quote]

Why would I be offended? That there place shore does look aweful purty if ya ask me..............


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I must reload photo shop on this laptop. Sorry for the poor quality but I just had to.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is funny Steve









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

They don't call him 'Tow Mater' for nothin'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I would love to pull this into the premier RV park in Newport Beach called "The Dunes" or any fancy RV park for that matter! Would make a great episode of Candid Camera wouldn't it??









Hey WAcamper! Can you book us a site alongside yer Outback in Vegas??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I would love to pull this into the premier RV park in Newport Beach called "The Dunes" or any fancy RV park for that matter! Would make a great episode of Candid Camera wouldn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be hilarious!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

So they loaded up the truck and moved to Beverly!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I must reload photo shop on this laptop. Sorry for the poor quality but I just had to.
> 
> Bill.


Not That Thars Funny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would love to pull this into the premier RV park in Newport Beach called "The Dunes" or any fancy RV park for that matter! Would make a great episode of Candid Camera wouldn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be hilarious!
[/quote]

Yes it would

Don


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe we should move up to a motorhome??


----------

